# Veblenist does canvas...really well.



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

I don't take off the bracelets on these bad boys for just any strap, but these new canvas straps from Veblenist (Howard) look and feel so great. And he was able to match the stitching to the blue color in my BB58, which gives it that extra pop.

I think I've found my favorite strap alternative to the bracelet: breathable, water-proof, and rugged.

Anyone else rocking canvas?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks good! Do they offer short sizes?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## STL_Railmaster (Jan 16, 2021)

Just suede for me... I do like that grey canvas.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

kpjimmy said:


> Looks good! Do they offer short sizes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Each strap is made to order so I assume the answer is "yes."


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Wait time? Maybe 3 weeks?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

kpjimmy said:


> Wait time? Maybe 3 weeks?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I wanna say it's a couple of weeks at most. We're not talking a Nick Mankey-esque situation.


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Yes they do short (mine are short) and I got mine within two weeks (I'm in the US).


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

They look great, especially the one on your Tudor.

Very nice.


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Looks good. I have a leather strap from them, and was pleased with the service and quality too.


----------



## brenguy (Oct 28, 2019)

I like the colors a lot


----------



## fezz (Apr 28, 2020)

Is he www.veblenist.com? I don't see the canvas straps there...


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

I’m going to have to get one if these. They look great. 

How do they hold up to getting a little wet?

Thanks!


----------



## zuckermania (Feb 27, 2009)

Great call on the Tudor. I actually like that more than the OEM look.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

The canvas strap is awesome!


----------

